# English Setters



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

I have 2 English Setters that I am searching for a home for. Male - 6 years old and female - 10 years old. He is an excellent hunter, have been working with him since he was 6 months old, she is retired from hunting(doesn't hear so great anymore). Had to move due to a transfer and the new living situation doesn't provide these dogs with the space they need to be happy. The dogs are house trained, invisible fence trained - they do not do well with cats, although they are excellent with other dogs and children. If you are interested give me a call 724-344-9416 - I am located near Youngstown.


----------

